
The Restless Clock: In Defense of Lamarck (2016) - Thevet
http://plausiblefutures.com/restless-clock-defense-lamarck/
======
JetSpiegel
TLDR: An historian urges biologists to don't discard Lamarck's theories of
evolution because epigenetics or something. There's a bizarre framing of the
debate between the "mainstream" neo-Darwinists and ???(non-scientists)?

This veers close to marrying MeToo and climate change denials.

